# "POWERFIX" LASER-LEVEL



## Benchwayze (1 Jan 2009)

Hi folks, 

I have been offered a present of a 'Powerfix' Laser-level and tripod. 
I don't know what to do about this, as I am wondering if I'll have a use for it once I finish the kitchen and the fireplace and maybe the bathroom tiling. More importantly, do they work and do they last? 

This is from a place called Lidl. It's not expensive, (Dirt-cheap really) but at the same time I'd rather spend my money on worthwhile things! 
Anyone know anything about these gizmos please? 
TIA


----------



## Oryxdesign (1 Jan 2009)

Is it a self levelling one that produces horizontal and vertical lines?


----------



## Benchwayze (1 Jan 2009)

That's waht it says in the ad Oryx.. For decorating, shelving etc.


----------



## Oryxdesign (1 Jan 2009)

I can't comment on the quality but I've got the Stanley version of that. It lives in my tool bag and I use it all the time mainly over distances longer than 6' such as scribing a line along a wall to fit worktops.


----------



## 9fingers (1 Jan 2009)

John,

These things are a bit variable and you get what you pay for.
The top notch ones that cost hundreds have a mirror that floats and finds its own level. this reflects the laser light to give a true horizontal line.
These are good and is possibly what Olly has.
The other extreme are a laser pointer on a tripod which itself has to be manually levelled and the pointer swung round whilst an assistant marks the wall. I bought a cheapy off ebay a few years back for a job and it was useless. the slightest knock or error gets magnified by the distance. I was also wanting to use it outdoors and the laser was not powerful enough.

I don't know about the lidl one specifically but I suspect it might belong in the chocolate teapot category.

You could ask on usenet newsgroups UK.d-i-y In amongst the usual daft replies you tend to get a few gems.

Happy New Year and good luck with your Operation!

Bob


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Jan 2009)

Don't know the exact one you mention, but I have the self levelling cross hair type and although I dont use it every month, its invaluable when needed. I bought the Infiniter one from Screwfix about 6 years ago, although I don't think they do it anymore.

I previously had one of the spirit level type ones and thought it was useless, but as Oryx says the self levelling crosshair type is very useful.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Oryxdesign (1 Jan 2009)

The best one I've used is the Leica one which can be used outside and is visible in sunlight, I think they're a couple of hundred quid. If I was buying another that's the one I'd have.


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Jan 2009)

I agree Oryx, we use the Leica Rugby ones at work and they are excellent, but not cheap. What is particlarly good is the non-visible laser used with a laser detector on a staff rather than relying on being able to see a line in daylight.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Oryxdesign (1 Jan 2009)

It's the Lino L2 I've been using, I understand they do a detector as an accessory although I haven't tried it. The Rugby's are a proper bit of kit but they have a price tag to match, couple of grand?


----------



## Benchwayze (1 Jan 2009)

Hi Fellas, 

I am obliged for the replies. I didn't think there would be much point in buying one of these cheapies to be honest. 

So I'll stick with my faithful old plumb-bob and get me a new spirit level. For what I am likely to need that's all the levelling equipment I shall use! 
Thanks again ..


----------



## FatFreddysCat (2 Jan 2009)

9fingers":3um9971a said:


> These things are a bit variable and you get what you pay for.


The man is soooo right. But even a cheap simple device to strike a straight line is really useful when locating counters, kitchen units, etc. but they fundamentally do little more than you'll achieve with a chalk line and plumb bob. And the 300 or 400mm spirit level is too short to allow you to strike a datum line round a kitchen or bedroom without checking it with a decent 6 foot joiners level. Self-levellers (laser levels) are the way to go, but even a half decent one like the DW087K that my oppo carries is a couple of hundred quid


----------



## Green (3 Jan 2009)

Anyone here still use a water level? Guaranteed accurate and cheap to run


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Jan 2009)

Hi Green, 

You are dead-on. I'd have to buy some clear-plastic tube though! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll invest in a good quality, old-fashioned, 4 foot level. The plumb-bob I already have of course! 

Cheers again folks.


----------

